# Silicone glue trays and brushes



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

i've become a fan of the Rockler/Peachtree silicone glue brushes and trays. I'm a cheapskate, so I've been looking for all the options.

Thinking about buying a set of these cups for glue trays.

I've also looked at some of the cheaper silicone basting brushes, but they all seem to have long bristles that wouldn't work as well.

Anybody found any other good alternatives?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Clever. Although these would probably work, and you get 3x as many for a few bucks less. Plus, you could have the Mrs. make you some cupcakes.

I don't use the silicone stuff, though. I usually use the bottle and my finger, sometime the HF acid brushes. Although those silicone brushes do look worth a try.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Might be worth a try, Ed. My wife would get a good laugh out of your comment-I do almost all the cooking and baking in my house . . .


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Ah, OK. My wife handles the baking and non-grill cooking. I'm glad I checked out this thread, though, I added those cupcake liners to the list of things to buy her for Christmas.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

It's been awhile, but I even did a wedding cake once! Sort of like my woodworking-I like the challenge of doing something I've never done before.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I use to use the disposable acid brushes and still do in a pinch, but I too favor the Rockler Silicone glue up products. I do not have to worry about them being destroyed if I forget to clean them right away.

I also like my new assembly table. The laminate top is great for preventing glue from sticking.

P.S. I also find it interesting how similar our interests are among us. I too do all the cooking in the house. Another hobby of mine.


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

> I ve also looked at some of the cheaper silicone basting brushes, but they all seem to have long bristles that wouldn t work as well.
> 
> - CharlesA


Charles just cut the basting brush bristles down to length with a pair of scissors. It works great and is a lot cheaper than the Rockler brushes.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

hadn't thought of cutting them. Good idea.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> I ve also looked at some of the cheaper silicone basting brushes, but they all seem to have long bristles that wouldn t work as well.
> 
> - CharlesA
> 
> ...


Sounds like a much better use for a BBQ baster than letting them melt over your food. My wife bought it for me and now I have found a use for it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

I bought a bundle of 25 brushes at a flee market once and just cut the bristles down. I have found that about 1/4" is the best length.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Have you tried the ones from Woodcraft? I use the brushes. I don't think they are quite as good as the Rockler ones, but they are cheaper and they get the job done.

http://m.woodcraft.com/aHR0cDovL3d3dy53b29kY3JhZnQuY29tL1Byb2R1Y3QvMjA4NTAxNi8zODkxMy9TaWxpY29uZS1HbHVlLUJydXNoLTEuYXNweA%3D%3D

m.woodcraft.com/aHR0cDovL3d3dy53b29kY3JhZnQuY29tL1Byb2R1Y3QvMjA4NTAxNi80MTgyNC9TaWxpY29uZS1HbHVlLUJydXNoLVRyYXkuYXNweA%3D%3D


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I cut the bristles back on some cheapo "chip brushes" that have lasted for years. Just drop em in water and don't forget to rinse them at the end of the day. My bristles are ~ 1/2" long.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I bought some silcon cups and brushes from bed bath and beyond at a dollar a cup and 2 for the brush with stainless handle


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Next time I'm in Woodcraft I'll pick some up (should have over the weekend). I just don't want to pay more for shipping than for the brushes! I'm surprised WoodCraft is so much cheaper than Rockler and Ptree on this (although, to be fair, WC looks like their just repurposing items where the other two have woodworking specific items).


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I agree. The Rockler stuff is more refined and designed with woodworking as its sole purpose.


----------

